# kde4 - Speicher - Speed...

## BlackEye

wenn sich mal wieder jemand wundert wo sein Speicher geblieben ist:

```
1000       647  0.6 26.4 4843024 1074044 ?     Sl   16:58   0:05 kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-user/klauncherMT7923.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-user/dolphinr18251.slave-socket                  

1000       653  0.0  0.1 308472  5656 ?        S    16:59   0:00 kdeinit4: kio_file [kdeinit] file local:/tmp/ksocket-user/klauncherMT7923.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-user/dolphinj18251.slave-socket                            

1000       671  0.9 41.0 7281180 1663112 ?     Sl   16:59   0:08 kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-user/klauncherMT7923.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-user/dolphinA18251.slave-socket
```

und das ganze KDE4 ist immer noch x mal träger als kde3. Und ich hab echt kein langsamen Rechner hier (Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ - 4G RAM - Nvidia schlagmichtot geforce)

Lustig: Ein Windows XP in einer VM in KDE4 ist um Dimensionen Reaktionsfreudiger  :Very Happy: 

ohne Worte...

Ich find's einfach nur schade wo das hinführt. Hab mich so an KDE gewöhnt. Keine Lust umzusteigen. Aber wenn das nicht besser wird muss ich wohl... Spaß macht das eigentlich keinen mehr

----------

## Klaus Meier

Keine Ahnung, wo dein Problem liegt. Diese Kommentare kenne ich, seit dem es OS/2 gibt von den Leuten, die nur DOS kennen. Für was hast du Speicher in deinem Rechner? Dafür, dass er genutzt wird oder dass du eine Anzeige hast, auf der steht: 90% frei. Wenn du das hast, dann zeigt es dir, dass du ein BS hast, welches deine Hardware nicht nutzen kann.

Warum stecken die Leute Speicher in ihren Rechner und beschweren sich hinterher darüber, dass er genutzt wird? Nach 20 Jahren müsste man doch mal kapiert haben, dass freier Speicher als File- und Application Cache genutzt werden muss.

----------

## BlackEye

Die Frage kann ich Dir leicht beantworten. Ich habe garantiert keine 4G RAM in meinem System, dass ich dann 15 Sekunden warten muss bis ein Terminal geöffnet wird, weil Dolphin meint den kompletten RAM auffressen zu müssen um ein paar Thmbnails von Videos im Speicher zu halten (denn da kommt der Mist her)

Seit dem ich die INFO-Bereich im Dolphin geschlossen habe ist es nicht mehr so extrem. 

Also was bringen mir 4G RAM, wenn ich sie zu 90% mit Schrott fülle?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, aber dann stellt sich die Frage, woran das liegt. Und da kann man nicht pauschal sagen, das ist einfach KDE4. Ok, ich bin da auch nicht der absolute Fan von, tue es mir auch recht zwangweise an. Aber wenn das so daneben geht wie bei dir, dann hast du Probleme, die nicht an KDE4 liegen.

----------

## BlackEye

Komischerweise scheine ich solche Probleme dann anzuziehen. Weil egal welchen Rechner ich benutze (hab mehrere) meine Beobachtungen sind überall dieselben.

Also entweder liegt es an meiner Arbeitsweise oder an meinen Erwartungen an ein solches System.

Ich muss zugeben dass ich mit diesem System zu 100% Arbeite. Also morgens, mittags und abends. Da fängt man schnell an sich über kleine Delays aufzuregen weil man in seinem Fluss gebremst wird.

Manchmal gewöhne ich mich daran und es fällt mir gar nicht so sehr auf. Aber wenn ich dann bspw mal ein anderes System daneben halte (sei es durch Zufall oder mit Absicht) - wie z.b. ein KDE3 oder Windoze - dann frage ich mich jedes mal was ich wohl so gravierendes falsch mache dass mein System einfach nur träge ist. Und dann sehe ich wieder wie nicht-fließend eigentlich doch vieles ist und ärgere mich. Das sind dann immer so Momente in denen ich solche Postings verfasse  :Smile:  Zumal ich es einfach "toll" fand, wie ein einzelnes Programm, welches zur simplen Anzeige von Dateiinhalten in Verzeichnissen erstellt wurde, über 2G an RAM belegen kann. Also das schaffe ich am ganzen Tag mit Eclipse nicht - und Java IST ein Speicherfresser unter dem Herren...

----------

## franzf

Ich verstehe dich - sehr gut!

War auch schon am fluchen. Bei mir war der Grund, dass alle paar Minuten nepomuk meint, alle Dateien anzuschauen ob es was neues zum Indizieren gibt. virtuoso-t braucht dann 50% RAM (=500MB) und ebensoviel CPU-Zeit. Das hieß dann nix mehr mit Arbeiten, nix mehr mit Webbrowsen - Kaffee holen. Mit viel Timing war der Kaffe dann fertig wenn virtuoso-t die nächste Runde eingeegt hat. Total ätzend.

Hab dann strigi Dateiindizierung ausgemacht und seitdem ist gut.

KWin ist mit kde-4.4 deutlich flotter geworden als mit 4.3. Plasma macht weniger trouble. Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell kaputt gequältes System? Vielleicht mal komplett neu aufsetzen und konfigurieren. Ansonsten, ich habe hier auch schon einige Kotztreahds über KDE4 losgelassen. Und ich muss sagen, die Basis von KDE4 ist genial,  sie erschließt sich aber nicht immer so einfach.

Ansonsten habe ich auf meinem Rechner einiges durch und nichts rennt bei mir besser und schnelles als Gentoo. Und da muss ich sagen, KDE4 ist schneller, aber viel komplizierter als Gnome.

Aber egal, was du nutzt, dein Problem liegt woanders. Es haben sich vielleicht die Konfigurationsdateien verhakt.

----------

## SvenFischer

KDE4 ist schnell, ich habe keinen großen Unterschied zur 3er bemerkt. Einzig nervt gigantisch, das wenn ich kmail starte, ich für ca. 5 Minuten auf meinem schnellen Rechner nicht mehr produktiv arbeiten kann weil massig I/O geht. Bisher konnte ich das Problem leider nicht eingrenzen.

----------

## BlackEye

Das ist ja auch kein "angriff" gegen Gentoo oder Linux ansich. Und was die Bedienbarkeit von KDE4 angeht - TOP! Ich finde das System einfach echt klasse. Das meine ich ernst!

Aber es gibt hier einfach das dicke dicke fette Manko an Speed und das träume ich nicht nur.

Z.b. Dolphin: Schon mal über eine Dateiliste von mehreren Seiten (>100 Dateien) gebrowst (scheiss Wort)? Da mir niemand kann mir weismachen, dass das flüssig ist. So verkorkst kann mein System gar nicht sein. Das ruckel einfach. Noch viel extremer wird das ganze wenn Du mal ein SMB-Share mit mehreren hundert Dateien öffnest. Da vergeht Dir dann einfach alles. Ich klicke dort Dateien an und warte 2-4 Sekunden bis die Markierung sichtbar ist. Das ist nicht normal.. Ich nehme an dass das daran liegt, dass Dolphin erst dann Dateiinformationen zieht, wenn die Dateien in den Viewport der Qt-Oberfläche kommen (also beim Scrollen der Liste). Dass dann Delays entstehen wäre absolut klar und dass das bei SMB-Shares nochmal schlimmer wird wäre ebenfalls logisch. 

Der konqueror unter KDE3 hat zwar länger gebraucht ein Listing überhaupt erst mal anzuzeigen (hat mich damals auch schon genervt - liegt aber m.M. nach zu 99% daran, dass man unter *NIX versucht den Dateitypen anhand der Header-Informationen der Datei heraus zu finden anstatt die Dateiendung zu interpretieren. Das kostet halt einfach Zeit), aber wenn das Listing dann mal da war, war es Butter weich. Daher konnte ich mich damals noch damit abfinden. 

Ich hab mittlerweile den Oxygen Stil wieder durch Klearlooks ersetzt. Oxygen hat schon mal den Hauptteil der Lags ausgemacht. Immerhin.

Naja, will auch gar nicht so viel meckern - mir fällt es nur immer wieder auf, dass einiges an Speed im laufe der Zeit verloren ging. Wäre ja normal wenn ich noch denselben Rechner wie damals hätte. Dem ist aber leider nicht so.

Von virtuoso will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich hab den strigi mittlerweile auch wieder deaktiviert und jegliche Indizierungen abgestellt. Das war ebenfalls ein Speicher- und Prozessor-Fresser wie es nicht mehr normal war. Angeblich soll das ja seit KDE 4.4 benutzbar sein. Verstehe nicht was die alle indizieren lassen. Ein Verzeichnis mit zwei Textdateien?

Naja, genug gejammert  :Smile:  Feierabend!

Ohne ruckeln DVD gucken ... hehe

----------

## franzf

Ich hab das Problemn leider auch mit nem frischen Account :/

MMn. liegt es am extremen Einsatz von Threads unter KDE4. Das bringt auf nem Multicore-System tatsächlich einiges. Aber auf nem Singlecore (wie ich einen habe) kann der Thread-Overhead mehr kosten als deren Einsatz bringt. Ich bin ja glücklich mit kde-4.4, ein riesen Fortschrit - hier schneller und speicherschonendert. Aber nur ohne Dateiindiziereung. Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn man das Update-Intervall einstellen könnte. Ich meine, die Dateien die ich an einem Tag bearbeite kenne ich (vor allem die letzte Stunde, das ist meistens noch offen), da weiß ich wo die sind. Dateiindizierung macht Sinn, wenn ich Dateien suche - die ist dann echt fix! Ich würde es nutzen, wenn es ne Option gäbe "Alle x Minuten; Beim Anmelden; Beim Abmelden" indizieren. Dann wäre der System-Fallout absehbar und kalkulierbar.

Auf dem 3-Kern mit 4GB Ram, den ich neu aufsetzen durfte (leider nicht meiner  :Sad: ) sind ca. 13000 Dateien indiziert. Wenn da virtuoso/nepomuk anfängt, merkt man das nur am leisen Klackern der Festplatte und der LED am Gehäuse. Da liegt ein Kern auf Anschlag, virtuoso braucht 200MB (!!) Max. Und es ist sofort wieder vorbei!

----------

## py-ro

Also ich hab KDE4.3 auf meiner Workstation und 4.4 daheim.

Auf der Workstation kann ich träges Verhalten nur bemerken, wenn die Desktop Effekte aktiv sind, lustigerweise auch in Bereichen die nur sehr indirekt etwas mit KDE oder der grafischen Oberfläche zu tun haben. Sprich auf der Konsole.

Ansonsten kann ich mit dem Dolphin selbst per sftp und aktiver Vorschau ohne merkliche Verzögerungen, mal abgesehen vom ersten Verbindungsaufbau bei sftp, flüssig arbeiten. Auch auf den eingehängten Samba-Freigaben hab ich bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt. Gut ich hab auch eigentlich nie Ordner mit 10k Dateien.  :Wink: 

Bisher hatte ich ab und an noch das Problem mit dem Memoryleak in den KIO-Slaves, aber da reichte es alle 2-3 Wochen mal KDE neuzustarten ansonsten läuft die Maschine durch (Dient mir u.a. als Remote Terminal) und dieses Problem ist AFAIK mitlerweile ja auch behoben worden.

Was mir mir einfach supper gefällt ist, dass ich so gut wie alles per Tastatur steuern kann und eigene Shortcuts Global festlegen kann. Die Indizierung habe ich abgeschaltet, aber weniger weil die WS schlapp gemacht hat sondern leider eher der etwas altersschwache Samba-Server, der mochte die vielen Zugriffe nicht soo gern. 

Derzeit habe ich noch ein etwas seltsames Verhalten von Fenstern die eigentlich im Vordergrund erscheinen sollen, die wandern immer nach hinten, warum auch immer...

Den meisten Speicher verbrauchen bei mir übrigens nach einigen Tagen/Wochen Firefox und Opera, erstere geht schonmal in den GB-Bereich.

So das war mein Senf.

Py

----------

## slick

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> wenn sich mal wieder jemand wundert wo sein Speicher geblieben ist:
> 
> ```
> [..]kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail[..]
> ```
> ...

 

Wohl recht verbreitetes Problem. Evt. hilft der Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812042.html

----------

## BlackEye

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wohl recht verbreitetes Problem. Evt. hilft der Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812042.html

 

Interessant - das hab ich auch mal eingestellt (mplayerthumbsconfig). Mal sehen wie sich das nun verhält...

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ich hab mittlerweile den Oxygen Stil wieder durch Klearlooks ersetzt. Oxygen hat schon mal den Hauptteil der Lags ausgemacht. Immerhin.

 

Das kann an den Animationen liegen. Ab kde-4.4 hat Oxygen nämlich sowas eingebaut  :Wink: 

Und die Tab-Transition schluckt besonderns  :Wink: 

Ich finde den Oxygen-Style mittlerweile richtig angenehm. In kde-4.3 war der deutlich klobiger, vor allem die viel zu dicken MenuItems haben mich gestört.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> wenn sich mal wieder jemand wundert wo sein Speicher geblieben ist:
> 
> ```
> 1000       647  0.6 26.4 4843024 1074044 ?     Sl   16:58   0:05 kdeinit4: kio_thumbnail [kdeinit] thumbnail local:/tmp/ksocket-user/klauncherMT7923.slave-socket local:/tmp/ksocket-user/dolphinr18251.slave-socket                  
> 
> ...

 Kann ich nur bestätigen. Muss ich jetzt meine Hardware aufrüsten, um ggf. mal in einer alten mail eine Textstelle zu finden? (Habe ich noch nie gebraucht. Ist vielleicht mal lebenswichtig.) Also vorbeugen. Den Dualcore raus und einen Quad rein. 4GB Arbeitsspeicher? Das war gestern. Ist ja nicht wie bei armen Leuten. Also raus damit und neue Riegel rein. 8 GB. Naja vielleicht bis nächstes Jahr. Dann mal sehen. Ist ja nicht wie unter WindowsXP. Ich kann mir ja die 8GB dann auch vollmüllen lassen. Und dann läuft kde 4.** wieder so flott wie einst kde 3.**. Dafür gab es sogar Apps, die etwas taugen. -  Naja, einiges ist ja schon portiert und soll irgendwann (vielleicht sogar vor kde5.** wieder so funktionieren, wie unter kde3**)  -

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe keine Probleme,

Dolphin 4.3.5 öffnet ein Verzeichnis mit 723 Ordnern in ca. 2 Sekunden und fertig.

Ach ja, 4.3.5 ist seit gestern stable, vielleicht hat sich da ja was getan?

----------

